# Found my rat sleeping like this today. What.



## Kevin<3Mai (Jan 22, 2014)

I thought he was dead! But he was just sleeping on his back. I never had a rat that did that before. Kinda gross, cause he is like marinating in his litter tray too...
His name is Barnaby by the way. Barnaby's face is like." You need something mum?" 

Do your rats sleep like this too? Lol.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

Not normally, but I did have one that slept like that one time. Just the one time as far as I know. I had the same fear as you initially!


----------



## Kevin<3Mai (Jan 22, 2014)

They are such goof balls sometimes. 

Is that a rex saimese???! So cute.I have a saimese too. They are so beautiful.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

yafera and bear sleep like this first time i saw it i rushed over and just knew bear was dead..... i did this for about a week befire i realized he is gonna do it then when i got yafera i was already used to it


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Rats do the weirdest things, today I found one of mine doing this: 
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...0-9721-490B-987B-10A962CAACD8_zpsewg6ltce.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

this was yafera in her quarantine tank at my friends house when I had first got her (dont worry its aspen bedding and she inly slept un there for a few days she was vet checked before i got her and was oked but i wanted to make sure)


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

My Jack (also a black hooded) has slept like that, my favourite though is when he drapes himself over the sides of a lava ledge and sleeps!!! How the bloody **** is that comfortable?!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ive found my 2 oldest sleep like this before and freaked out, I thought they were dead too! Crazy!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

silly rattums


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

I have caught Cricket doing the "dead rat". She is a sound sleeper so that makes it even worse!


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Is it sleeping with its eyes open


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Doesn't this mean that they're hot? I read that rats will get on their backs with their feet in the air to cool themselves, so whenever we caught one of our rats doing that we would go get him some frozen peas or something to cool him. Still very adorable when they do it though. c:


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

Usually, rats do it when they're really hot, so they can sweat out of their feet. I guess if it isn't hot in your place, then he could just be sleeping or laying like that.


----------



## kellyVb88 (Jun 14, 2014)

That's so weird! I can see why got worried.. But maybe he's just trying new things 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

